# Mystery fish in spilo order



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I got this fish in an order of red throat spilos. Not really sure what it is. Anybody
got opinions?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

irritans?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not sure what it is, even after cleaning up image. Fatten fish up, then retake photo later.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wierd









he definately needs a couple of good meals under his belt.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looks like irrtian


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

resembles the compressus family but prob just a deformity. Repost in a month


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I just recieved the fish last Tuesday. He is eating already, as soon as he looks better I'll take more pictures. The person I got him from said the spilos were in a 
tank next to one w/irritans. The fish came in a group of 7 spilos,4-5 inch, and was 
swapped out w/ a 3-4 inch red throat "purple diamond". There is a chance a irritan
got mixed in . I've just never seen a fish that resembles this one. I'll have more info this week. Thanks for the help!


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

it will look like a completely different fish in a month or two. Post a pic then


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

The seller told me it was an irritans. I paid 35.00 for it!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Spotting doesnt look irritans to me.

Also, tail looks more rhom than irritans. I think I can see a black band...but not totally sure. He looks higher backed than the irritans I have seen and kept...and the head looks too large for irritans.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

sure as hell dun look like an irritan to me !!

it looks relly werd but relly cool ahha


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah, does not resemble any pics I have seen. It has a terminal band on tail, an
irritans does not right? The first thing I noticed ,and how I described the fish to dealer, was it's large head! And yes the spotting is on the whole fish ,not the upper portion of the body, like pics of irritans I have seen. I have to call about other fish Monday, I'll talk to dealer and get some more info.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

gouldingi??? I hope not...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> aquascape Posted on Mar 29 2004, 05:09 AM
> gouldingi??? I hope not...


Not even close, juvenile S. gouldingi and S. manueli are near twins except for some minor morphological differences and the eye color (manueli are red, gouldingi the eyes are clear).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Not even close, juvenile S. gouldingi and S. manueli are near twins except for some minor morphological differences and the eye color (manueli are red, gouldingi the eyes are clear).


 Frank, how common is S. gouldingi in the pet trade? Where do they live in the wild, and are those area's fished for the pet trade?
And at what size do manueli's get red eyes (or do they have them from early on)?

The reason I ask is that my manueli (5,5" eyeball guesstimated) has eyes that I would describe as clear, a yellowish rather than red.
Could he be a goudingi? (a few recent pics can be found here: click)

Sorry if I derailed this thread...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Mar 29 2004, 03:26 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Mar 29 2004, 06:50 AM)
> Not even close, juvenile S. gouldingi and S. manueli are near twins except for some minor morphological differences and the eye color (manueli are red, gouldingi the eyes are clear).
> 
> ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for explaining, Frank









About the PFury virtue of derailing threads: I guess it's a matter of "If you can't beat them, you gotta join them"


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey guys, can I derail my thread back? The fish is the most agressive P I have 
ever had! Since the 2-3 day I have dropped pieces of fish in tank, and he gets them before they hit bottom. He does not seem shy at all, and really seems to go after movement. When the piece of fish hits bottom, he pays it no attention! One
more update, the anal fin has reddened considerably. It also has a black edge to the anal fin, and the tail fin. He has fattened up considerably, and looks better in pics now. I'll post some soon. Hey Pedro, got any more of these fish lying around?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nice looking bugger tho... whatever he is


----------

